# Neues Prepaidhandy inkl. Abo



## Overkill (2 Oktober 2008)

Hallo,
heute kam meine Mutter mit einem neuen Prepaid Handy vom Schopping zurück. Sie hatte ein Debitel D2 CALLYA Paket mit Motorola C 123 bei SATURN in Bochum gekauft. Ich sollte Ihr abends das Handy einrichten. Also Simkarte eingelegt. PIN freigerubbelt und Handy eingeschaltet.

Ca. 10 Sekunden später kam die erste SMS :

"Ihr Abo (0,50 EURO) bei Talkline_GmbH ist eingerichtet.Im Internet auf www.vodafone.de/abo finden Sie Ihre Abos auf einen Blick. Ihr Vodafone-Team" 
Von:6729
13:35 02-OKT-08

Gekauft wurde das Handy am 02.10.08 um 12:09 Uhr. Eingeschaltet habe ich das Handy zum ersten mal um ca. 21.00 Uhr. Also erst einmal gewundert und den Kontoserver abgefragt. Der Betrag wurde natürlich schon abgebucht. Was für eine Sauerei ist das denn ? :wall:


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Neues Prepaidhandy inkl. Abo*

Dann lies mal die AGB:



> 10. Nutzung von Daten
> 10.1 Soweit nicht abweichend vereinbart, willigt der Kunde mit
> Vertragsschluss - jederzeit widerruflich - darin ein, dass
> VF D2 seine Verkehrsdaten zur Vermarktung und bedarfsgerechten
> ...



http://www.vodafone.de/infofaxe/203.pdf


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Neues Prepaidhandy inkl. Abo*

und was hat die Vermarktung von Daten mit den Unterjubeln von Abos zu tun?


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Neues Prepaidhandy inkl. Abo*

Daß, wenn du die "Einwilligung" nicht widerrufst, weitere Abos, Chatangebote, usw. kommen.


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Neues Prepaidhandy inkl. Abo*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Daß, wenn du die "Einwilligung" nicht widerrufst, weitere Abos, Chatangebote, usw. kommen.


Zumüllen mit SMS-Spam ist was anderes als ungewollte  Abos. Wo steht in den AGB
 was von Genehmigung zu Abos?


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (3 Oktober 2008)

*Rätselhafte Abos*

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe inzwischen Fälle, die ich aber noch genau prüfen muß, in denen von neu gekauften Prepaidkarten Geld abgebucht wird. Meine Vermutung ist die, daß die Vorbesitzer dieser Karten die Telefonnummer "verbrannt" und Abos abgeschlossen haben. Der Besitzerwechsel und die Neuvergabe der Rufnummer wird einfach übersehen und die Karte durch alte Abos weiter belastet.

Leider gibt es bei Prepaidkarten sehr selten Abrechnungen und Verbindungsnachweise. Für den geschädigten Kunden eine sehr unbefriedigende Situation. Vielleicht haben die Juristen im Forum Vorschläge, wie man den Kartenanbietern wirksam entgegentreten kann. 

Nebelwolf


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Neues Prepaidhandy inkl. Abo*

Einfach zurückgeben und sich sein Geld wiederholen.
Man kann ja nichts dafür,wenn deren Handynummern verseucht sind!

Ich kann mir besseres vorstellen,als nach dem Kauf erstmal auf Meine Kosten
alle Abos abzubestellen.


Allerdings würde mich interessieren,ob man so einfach seine Sim-Karte entsorgen kann,
wenn man sie vorher mit Abos zugeschüttet hat?
Der Vorbesitzer ist ja einen Vertrag eingegangen.(Der anscheinend nicht verfolgt wird)


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Neues Prepaidhandy inkl. Abo*

Habe das gleiche Problem gleich mit zwei (beim Media-Markt gekauften) Debitel-Handys. 
Bei beiden kam kurz nach der Aktivierung genau die oben beschriebene SMS,
natürlich mit direkter Abbuchung vom Konto.
Damit scheidet die Vermutung mit der "verseuchten" Nummer wohl aus. 
Sieht mir eher nach Abzocke aus.

Übrigens habe ich die Datenweitergabe-Klausel bei Vertragsabschluß 
natürlich gestrichen. Wobei es schon eine Frechheit ist, dass diese
einem einfach zu ohne Kommentar untergeschoben wird.


----------



## Thot (7 Februar 2009)

*AW: Neues Prepaidhandy inkl. Abo*

Hier müsste der Mobilfunkbetreiber eingreifen und den Content Anbietern mitteilen, dass diese Nummer deaktiviert wurde, eine zeitlang gesperrt bleibt und neu vergeben wird.

Der Content-Anbieter (darunter auch seriöse Angebote) kann es nicht wissen ob eine PrePaid Karte noch aktiv ist und solange dieser nichts vom Mobilfunkbetreiber hört, schickt dieser fleissig weiter.


----------

